# Bugreport



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Can someone help me figure this out?
I had my phone at the lock screen and it unlocked fine but then about an hour later I went unlock it again and it said complete action with Gmail or dropbox. So I hit Gmail and it opened a new Gmail. Inside there was an attached screenshot of my lock screen and a bug report .txt file. I opened the text file using root explorer and it had a ton of information about my device. Is this bug report an app maybe spying on me? Or is it just an that may have crashed and does this automatically. Or maybe rom specific because it may have been my lockscreen that crashed I'm not sure. I'm running rootzboat by the way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds like an app crashed and wanted you to send some info to the dev to let them know the cause. I have had this happen before.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks I thought so. I just wanted to make sure. I've never had that happen before and I've had android phones and rooted and hacked for a long time now. Thanks for quick reply!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

This happened to me a lot right around Christmas (like 4-6 times per day). I'm not exactly sure what I did to cause it to happen. I thought it might have been an accidental button combo I was pressing, but I cannot duplicate. I was on BuglessBeast at the time, so it's definitely not ROM related. I'm still on BuglessBeast, but a newer update of the ROM and it isn't happening anymore. One thing I noticed is that when I looked in my gallery I had a bunch of screenshots of my lockscreen in there - like I was accidentally taking screenshots of my phone while it was in my pocket. I wonder if that had something to do with it.

Regarding the response above, I don't think that's correct. If it was an app crashing that was sending an automatic bug report, the recipient of the email would be the developer of the app. However, in every one of these bug report emails that my phone was trying to send *I* was the recipient. My phone was trying to send a bug report to itself.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> This happened to me a lot right around Christmas (like 4-6 times per day). I'm not exactly sure what I did to cause it to happen. I thought it might have been an accidental button combo I was pressing, but I cannot duplicate. I was on BuglessBeast at the time, so it's definitely not ROM related. I'm still on BuglessBeast, but a newer update of the ROM and it isn't happening anymore. One thing I noticed is that when I looked in my gallery I had a bunch of screenshots of my lockscreen in there - like I was accidentally taking screenshots of my phone while it was in my pocket. I wonder if that had something to do with it.
> 
> Regarding the response above, I don't think that's correct. If it was an app crashing that was sending an automatic bug report, the recipient of the email would be the developer of the app. However, in every one of these bug report emails that my phone was trying to send *I* was the recipient. My phone was trying to send a bug report to itself.


Very true I googled the issue and it happened on the nexus one with a trackball and volume key press. I'm pretty sue I hit the power button to long and my case sometimes holds the volume rocker down so. I am not worried though as long as Im not the only person seeing this issue and it ends up being a specific app trying to get me lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

If you want this to stop happening using root explorer go into

/system/bin

And delete the files called bugreport and bugmailer.sh

Also be sure to check your gallery to delete the screen shots it takes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> If you want this to stop happening using root explorer go into
> 
> /system/bin
> 
> ...


Nice thanks bro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

This is not actually a bug, but a debugging feature. It is integrated to allow you to take a screenshot and generate an easy to read bug report. It addresses it to you as you are manually requesting it.

The way to trigger the bug report as opposed to the screenshot is to hold both volume up and down and power. By pressing all 3 it should vibrate quickly and then it could take up to a minute to generate the report. Then once it is generated it will vibrate a few short bursts and will show on the screen.

If you are seeing this popup and it only shows your lockscreen, then that means all three buttons were pressed simultaneously for about 0.5 seconds while your phone was locked and the screen was on. That is all it takes.

The reason people are seeing this pop up when trying to take screenshots is due to the volume rocker being easy to depress both up and down, especially when you are applying pressure opposite the rocker to press the power button.

There is no bug here.

You can still follow the above steps to disable it as well, although I am not sure if it will affect bug reports for other applications or parts of the OS if they crash.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

^^That's very interesting and good to know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

